# Clausing Hlv Clone?



## Cheeseking (Nov 9, 2016)

Hmm never noticed these before.  Just saw paging thru Midwest mfg news.
Wonder if its rebadged and painted Feeler.  Or if it costs $80-90k


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 10, 2016)

I would hope the latter.  Hmmm...  0.000050".


----------



## old_dave (Nov 12, 2016)

There's already South Bend branded HLV "clones". Maybe next we'll see Le Blond "High Speed Precision Toolroom lathes." Le Blond being another U.S. name still in existence but no longer building lathes in the U.S.
David


----------



## Cheeseking (Nov 12, 2016)

Ya I'm not sure if Clausing mfgs ANY of their equipment anymore.  I do know my little Bantam was a UK made one.  Same for the 15x50 I bought for work. A call to my Clausing distributor - he's very knowledgeable - will clear it up.  Of course I probably won't since I'm not losing sleep over this question


----------



## old_dave (Nov 12, 2016)

Checking their website it looks like their 20 inch drill press is made in the U.S.A. Can't tell about the country of origin of any of the other machines bearing their name. Oddly enough I couldn't find any mention of this Clausing branded "HLV clone" on their website.
David


----------

